# quando succedono queste cose io esulto....



## Old Alexantro (11 Febbraio 2009)

*Siena, gioielliere spara e uccide rapinatore armato di pistola*

— 10 luglio 2008 pagina 19 sezione: CRONACA SIENA - Un colpo solo, all' inguine e il rapinatore muore a terra, dissanguato lì nella gioielleria, fra il bancone e la porta. Si chiamava Gaetano Brancato, aveva 62 anni, origini napoletane e qualche precedente per reati contro il patrimonio. «Non volevo sparare, mi è partito il colpo: lui mi puntava la pistola in faccia e con l' altra mano ha cercato di abbassare la canna del mio fucile, stavamo lottando quando è esploso il colpo». Il gioielliere Gino Sestini, 59 anni, di San Rocco a Pilli, un borgo di collina nel comune di Sovicille, sei chilometri da Siena, in quarant' anni non aveva mai subito una rapina: «Ho maledetto di essermi alzato, di aver aperto il negozio». Due persone si presentano ieri intorno alle 10: «Uno era venuto con una ragazza la sera prima per comprare un braccialetto di caucciù, l' altro aveva quello stesso braccialetto addosso e mi chiede di stringerglielo. Dice anche che vuole vedere delle collane per ricambiare il regalo». Il negoziante apre la cassaforte, tira fuori due rotoli di oggetti in oro, ma quando si gira racconta che il cliente della sera prima gli punta una pistola alla bocca: «Ho reagito d' istinto, gli ho tirato una gomitata, ho cercato di bloccargli la mano, non so nemmeno io come ho fatto» racconta più tardi mentre è al pronto soccorso dell' ospedale Le Scotte di Siena, su una sedia con una gamba fasciata e ancora addosso i segni della lotta, una ferita al volto e qualche ecchimosi alle braccia. L' altro rapinatore, con il coltello salta il banco, va alla cassaforte, arraffa quel che può: «Accoltellalo» gli grida il complice. «Dai dai sparagli» è la risposta che riceve. Intanto uno dei due rapinatori scappa per mettere al sicuro il bottino, l' altro, Brancato, viene colpito nella colluttazione con il gioielliere. Il complice sente lo sparo e torna indietro, recupera l' arma del compagno ferito la punta contro il negoziante: «Io avevo ancora il fucile in mano - dice Sestini -, lui mi è venuto addosso e mi è partito un altro colpo, ma non l' ho preso». Questione di ore però perché il fuggitivo, rincorso e picchiato con un bastone dall' ex moglie del gioielliere senese che ha un negozio di foto e ottica proprio accanto, veniva arrestato in serata dagli investigatori della squadra mobile di Siena a Carpi: si tratta di Jonata Lamia, 35 anni

opinione mia
e' giusto cosi


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Tirstezza 
io penso: poveretto il morto che è morto appunto per poche centinaia di euro (dimmi se valgono una vita) e povero gioielliere che vivrà per sempre con la cosa di aver ucciso un uomo (sono sensi di colpa per tutta la vita, ne hai idea?)
Ognuno è stato punito ben più di quanto meritasse....


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tirstezza
> io penso: poveretto il morto che è morto appunto per poche centinaia di euro (dimmi se valgono una vita) e povero gioielliere che vivrà per sempre con la cosa di aver ucciso un uomo (sono sensi di colpa per tutta la vita, ne hai idea?)
> Ognuno è stato punito ben più di quanto meritasse....


 se il morto andava a lavorare come si fa nel mondo civile e onesto non avrebbe fatto quella fine quindi credo sia giusto cosi'
d'accordo sui sensi di colpa del gioielliere.....


----------



## Old matilde (11 Febbraio 2009)

...Questione di ore però perché *il fuggitivo, rincorso e picchiato con un bastone dall' ex moglie del gioielliere senese che ha un negozio di foto e ottica proprio accanto....







che donna!
*


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ...Questione di ore però perché *il fuggitivo, rincorso e picchiato con un bastone dall' ex moglie del gioielliere senese che ha un negozio di foto e ottica proprio accanto....*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 quoto
in un paese dove vieni incriminato se prendi a pungi un ladro sorpreso in casa tua mentre quest'ultimo rimane a piede libero non posso che provare soddisfazione x chi si ribella a queste ingiustizie


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se il morto andava a lavorare come si fa nel mondo civile e onesto non avrebbe fatto quella fine quindi credo sia giusto cosi'
> d'accordo sui sensi di colpa del gioielliere.....


 
quotolo.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tirstezza
> io penso: poveretto il morto che è morto appunto per poche centinaia di euro (dimmi se valgono una vita) e povero gioielliere che vivrà per sempre con la cosa di aver ucciso un uomo (sono sensi di colpa per tutta la vita, ne hai idea?)
> Ognuno è stato punito ben più di quanto meritasse....


direi che il gioielliere è stato punito ben + di quanto meritasse


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ...Questione di ore però perché *il fuggitivo, rincorso e picchiato con un bastone dall' ex moglie del gioielliere senese che ha un negozio di foto e ottica proprio accanto....*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
La donna non ha agito per legittima difesa. Risponderà di lesioni.
Peer il resto, mi viene una gran tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2009)

*direi solo*



Alexantro ha detto:


> *Siena, gioielliere spara e uccide rapinatore armato di pistola*
> 
> — 10 luglio 2008 pagina 19 sezione: CRONACA SIENA - Un colpo solo, all' inguine e il rapinatore muore a terra, dissanguato lì nella gioielleria, fra il bancone e la porta. Si chiamava Gaetano Brancato, aveva 62 anni, origini napoletane e qualche precedente per reati contro il patrimonio. «Non volevo sparare, mi è partito il colpo: lui mi puntava la pistola in faccia e con l' altra mano ha cercato di abbassare la canna del mio fucile, stavamo lottando quando è esploso il colpo». Il gioielliere Gino Sestini, 59 anni, di San Rocco a Pilli, un borgo di collina nel comune di Sovicille, sei chilometri da Siena, in quarant' anni non aveva mai subito una rapina: «Ho maledetto di essermi alzato, di aver aperto il negozio». Due persone si presentano ieri intorno alle 10: «Uno era venuto con una ragazza la sera prima per comprare un braccialetto di caucciù, l' altro aveva quello stesso braccialetto addosso e mi chiede di stringerglielo. Dice anche che vuole vedere delle collane per ricambiare il regalo». Il negoziante apre la cassaforte, tira fuori due rotoli di oggetti in oro, ma quando si gira racconta che il cliente della sera prima gli punta una pistola alla bocca: «Ho reagito d' istinto, gli ho tirato una gomitata, ho cercato di bloccargli la mano, non so nemmeno io come ho fatto» racconta più tardi mentre è al pronto soccorso dell' ospedale Le Scotte di Siena, su una sedia con una gamba fasciata e ancora addosso i segni della lotta, una ferita al volto e qualche ecchimosi alle braccia. L' altro rapinatore, con il coltello salta il banco, va alla cassaforte, arraffa quel che può: «Accoltellalo» gli grida il complice. «Dai dai sparagli» è la risposta che riceve. Intanto uno dei due rapinatori scappa per mettere al sicuro il bottino, l' altro, Brancato, viene colpito nella colluttazione con il gioielliere. Il complice sente lo sparo e torna indietro, recupera l' arma del compagno ferito la punta contro il negoziante: «Io avevo ancora il fucile in mano - dice Sestini -, lui mi è venuto addosso e mi è partito un altro colpo, ma non l' ho preso». Questione di ore però perché il fuggitivo, rincorso e picchiato con un bastone dall' ex moglie del gioielliere senese che ha un negozio di foto e ottica proprio accanto, veniva arrestato in serata dagli investigatori della squadra mobile di Siena a Carpi: si tratta di Jonata Lamia, 35 anni
> 
> ...


 non c'è veramente nulla da esultare.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La donna non ha agito per legittima difesa. Risponderà di lesioni.
> Peer il resto, mi viene una gran tristezza.


 
hai ragione, anche a me viene tristezza. Però se vedo che uno che mi entra in casa o aggredisce un mio caro io lo massacro ed in galera ci vado con la consapevolezza di esserne uscita viva.


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Febbraio 2009)

è un pò una tristezza la delega dello stato al cittadino giustiziere, questo principalmente !


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> è un pò una tristezza la delega dello stato al cittadino giustiziere, questo principalmente !


pienamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Febbraio 2009)

infatti io mi farò una casetta senza ante... solo grate tipo castello del 300 e chiusure degne di nota 

a meno d'aver un panzer non entrano

cmq i vecchi hanno paura, e non solo loro 

tanto allargano l'ue, per i loro porci comodi e guadagni, noi ci becchiamo il meglio e la delega della giustizia


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Io non capisco una cosa ma non cazziatemi perchè premetto che sono ignorante in materia. L'Italia x entrare in Europa ha dovuto dimostrare di rientrare in determinati parametri e con begli sforzi ce l'abbiamo fatta. Com'è possibile che un paese come la Romania messo ben peggio dell'Italia abbia potuto soddisfare gli stessi parametri?


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Febbraio 2009)

diciamo che da circa 10 anni c'è chi fa investimenti li, con l'aiuto della mafia locale

ora avranno i benefici di tali investimenti 

manodopera basso costo

crescita della produttività del lavoro

legislazione molto blanda 

e via discorrendo 

sempre i soliti avidi porci incravattati


----------



## Old Angel (12 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ma non cazziatemi perchè premetto che sono ignorante in materia. L'Italia x entrare in Europa ha dovuto dimostrare di rientrare in determinati parametri e con begli sforzi ce l'abbiamo fatta. Com'è possibile che un paese come la Romania messo ben peggio dell'Italia abbia potuto soddisfare gli stessi parametri?


Mica è una questione di parametri ma è una questione di comodo, perchè  c'è il bum di creare aziende altamente tecnologiche da quelle parti, un dipendente ti costa 100/200 euro al mese....alla fine è sempre un magna magna.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa ma non cazziatemi perchè premetto che sono ignorante in materia. L'Italia x entrare in Europa ha dovuto dimostrare di rientrare in determinati parametri e con begli sforzi ce l'abbiamo fatta. Com'è possibile che un paese come la Romania messo ben peggio dell'Italia abbia potuto soddisfare gli stessi parametri?


 I parametri a cui ti riferisci, sono per avere l'euro come moneta... non per entrare in Europa.


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Mica è una questione di parametri ma è una questione di comodo, perchè c'è il bum di creare aziende altamente tecnologiche da quelle parti, un dipendente ti costa 100/200 euro al mese....alla fine è sempre un magna magna.


 x l'appunto
molti imprenditori investono la' ora
con l'entrata della romania nell'UE molti nodi burocratici sono svaniti in questo modo
ps siamo fuori tema pero'


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x l'appunto
> molti imprenditori investono la' ora
> con l'entrata della romania nell'UE molti nodi burocratici sono svaniti in questo modo
> ps siamo fuori tema pero'


chiedo scusa: mea culpa


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Far West ad Aprilia: tabaccaio uccide ladro rumeno*

pubblicato da Luca Landoni – orientamento politico: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




categorie: E basta 





 E’ accusato di omicidio volontario *Davide Mariani*, il tabaccaio che ha sparato dal proprio balcone a Daniel Magineau, un ladro rumeno raggiunto dal colpo e ferito a morte mentre fuggiva con la refurtiva. I fatti. Ad Aprilia, provincia di Latina, va in scena l’ennesimo tentativo di furto (il quindicesimo quest’anno) nei confronti dei tre esercizi commerciali attigui, una tabaccheria, una farmacia e un bar, ad opera di una gang di tre rapinatori rumeni.
Questa volta però i delinquenti non si limitano allo scasso, ma bloccano il portone (i proprietari vivono al piano di sopra) per impedire loro di intervenire. Il titolare della tabaccheria, Davide Mariani si accorge dei rumori e si precipita di sotto ma non riesce a uscire, per cui torna al primo piano e si affaccia al balcone urlando ai ladri di fermarsi. Non solo i tre non appaiono intimoriti *ma lo minacciano di morte* se dovesse tentare di ostacolarli. A quel punto l’uomo estrae il fucile che detiene regolarmente e apre il fuoco colpendo un membro della banda e uccidendolo sul colpo.
Era la terza volta dall’inizio dell’anno che la tabaccheria veniva saccheggiata, e l’esasperazione del commerciante non potrà non avere un ruolo nel lungo procedimento penale che si annuncia nei confronti del povero Mariani. Si tratterà altresì di uno dei primi banchi di prova per la nuova legge sul *Diritto di difesa*, che autorizza l’uso di armi per difendere la vita e i beni personali. Nel caso di violazione di domicilio, infatti, *chi spara contro il malvivente* non è più punibile nel caso sussista pericolo di aggressione e non vi sia manifesta desistenza da parte del ladro.


esulto x la fine del ladro
inorridito x l'indagine a carico del tabaccaio


----------



## Old Angel (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x l'appunto
> molti imprenditori investono la' ora
> con l'entrata della romania nell'UE molti nodi burocratici sono svaniti in questo modo
> ps siamo fuori tema pero'


Si siamo andati leggermente fuori tema, ma ne anche tanto....nessuno dice che entrando in Europa, in quei posti vivere costa quanto da noi, e chiaramente vi è un fuggi fuggi per venire nel paese del bengodi che è casa nostra specialmente da parte dei delinquenti....e ora purtroppo siamo arrivati all'esasperazione gesti del genere saranno sempre più frequenti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Si siamo andati leggermente fuori tema, ma ne anche tanto....nessuno dice che entrando in Europa, in quei posti vivere costa quanto da noi, e chiaramente vi è un fuggi fuggi per venire nel paese del bengodi che è casa nostra specialmente da parte dei delinquenti....e ora purtroppo siamo arrivati all'esasperazione gesti del genere saranno sempre più frequenti.


 era cosi anche prima dell'entrata in UE della romania
me lo raccontano i miei amici rumeni
da quel punto di vista e' cambiato poco o niente


----------



## Old matilde (12 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La donna non ha agito per legittima difesa. Risponderà di lesioni.
> Peer il resto, mi viene una gran tristezza.


ah ecco!

infatti bisognerebbe avere sempre in borsa dei cioccolatini da offrire ai ladri quando li incontri... ripieni di GUTTALAX radioattivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Perché si ritiene di poter esultare senza vergogna della morte di un essere umano?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque e' vergognoso che in Italia si riporti l'etnia del "malfattore"!
Questo dimostra l'incivilta' di un paese.

Per il resto cazzo ci sara' da esultare per un povero disgraziato morto e un altro povero disgraziato che vivra' col senso di colpa.


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque e' vergognoso che in Italia si riporti l'etnia del "malfattore"!
> Questo dimostra l'incivilta' di un paese.
> 
> Per il resto cazzo ci sara' da esultare per un povero disgraziato morto e un altro povero disgraziato che vivra' col senso di colpa.


 Concordo pienamente.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si ritiene di poter esultare senza vergogna della morte di un essere umano?


io non esulto perchè una morte non è mai una festa, ma di certo non provo alcun dispiacere...indifferenza direi


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

è un pò triste però la rabbia cresce inevitabilmente, non è un buon sintomo è un grave malanno


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si ritiene di poter esultare senza vergogna della morte di un essere umano?


 c'e chi e' essere umano degno di essere chiamato tale
e chi no
poi quando ti trovi qualcuno in casa che ti punta un coltello in gola ne riparliamo ok?


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque e' vergognoso che in Italia si riporti l'etnia del "malfattore"!
> Questo dimostra l'incivilta' di un paese.
> 
> Per il resto cazzo ci sara' da esultare per un povero disgraziato morto e un altro povero disgraziato che vivra' col senso di colpa.


 disgraziato xche ha voluto essere disgraziato 
io quando certa gente viene eliminata stappo la bottiglia
poi fate vobis


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque e' vergognoso che in Italia si riporti l'etnia del "malfattore"!
> Questo dimostra l'incivilta' di un paese.
> 
> Per il resto cazzo ci sara' da esultare per un povero disgraziato morto e un altro povero disgraziato che vivra' col senso di colpa.


 
Concordo pienamente. Anche a me dà profondamente fastidio che venga sempre riportata l'etnia di chi ha commesso il reato. Il reato dovrebbe essere deplorevole in sè indipendentemente da chi lo commette


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *c'e chi e' essere umano degno di essere chiamato tale*
> *e chi no*
> poi quando ti trovi qualcuno in casa che ti punta un coltello in gola ne riparliamo ok?


 
Questa veramente te la potevi risparmiare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> c'e chi e' essere umano degno di essere chiamato tale
> e chi no
> poi quando ti trovi qualcuno in casa che ti punta un coltello in gola ne riparliamo ok?


L'individuare nemici ipotetici (neanche a te nessuno ha mai messo il coltello alla gola, suppongo) a cui negare l'umanità è il primo passo per il razzismo e tutto il conseguente abominio.
Vuoi ricominciare ad augurare stupri, rapine e aggressioni?
Forse, come scrive Galimberti, c'è un gran bisogno di filosofia e di letteratura.
Hai mai letto I Miserabili?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non esulto perchè una morte non è mai una festa, ma di certo non provo alcun dispiacere...indifferenza direi


E' umano non avere risonanza emotiva per persone che non si conoscono personalmente. Così come non si prova dispiacere emotivo per i milioni di persone che muoiono nel mondo, non si prova dispiacere per la morte di un rapinatore (di qualsiasi nazionalità) come non la si prova per il gioielliere o il benzinaio (concittadino o straniero) che non si conosce, mentre si soffre molto per la morte di un'animale domestico.
Queste sono reazioni emotive/sentimentali che nulla hanno a che fare con l'esultanza "intellettuale" per la morte di una persona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *disgraziato xche ha voluto essere disgraziato *
> io quando certa gente viene eliminata stappo la bottiglia
> poi fate vobis


Ti rendi conto dell'insensatezza di un'affermazione del genere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vogliamo aprire una discussione psicologica/filosofica sul peso dell'esperienza nella formazione dell'individuo e di come le circostanze condizionino la libertà individuale e la possibilità di compiere scelte consapevoli?
Tu non hai mai commesso errori (io suppongo di sì ...basta leggere le cose che scrivi...) ti senti totalmente responsabile delle tue scelte o ti riconosci delle attenuanti, delle ragioni, delle scusanti? Certamente sì.
Cosa conosci della vita degli altri per poter decidere la loro responsabilità morale?
Altra cosa è la responsabilità penale che non è di nostra competenza.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'individuare nemici ipotetici (neanche a te nessuno ha mai messo il coltello alla gola, suppongo)


 coltello no
pistola si
non so cosa sia peggio,non erano stranieri comunque se ti puo interessare ma .italiani (napoletani x la precisione)
dato che non conosci la mia vita conta fino a 10 prima di emettere sentenze


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto dell'insensatezza di un'affermazione del genere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errori si (chi non li fa a sto mondo???) e mi sento responsabile di quelli commessi
ma c'e errore ed errore...generalizzare e mettere sullo stesso piano tutti gli errori del genere umano e' semplicemente idiota
di certo non ho mai rapinato ne stuprato nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> coltello no
> pistola si
> non so cosa sia peggio,non erano stranieri comunque se ti puo interessare ma .italiani (napoletani x la precisione)
> dato che non conosci la mia vita conta fino a 10 prima di emettere sentenze


E io sono stata aggredita da tre con l'intenzione di violentarmi...sono arrivata in auto prima, a uno ho chiuso testa e mano nella portiera e un altro lo stavo investendo.
Non ho fatto davvero loro del male e ne sono lieta.
E allora?
Te ne devo raccontare altre?
Non hai idea quanti episodi sono accaduti ad ogni donna.
Un'esperienza drammatica non mi ha tolto la capacità di discernere.
Il mio riferimento al coltello era in risposta al mio possibile cambiamento di opinione in caso avessi subito un'aggressione.
Cerchiamo di ragionare sui principi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E io sono stata aggredita da tre con l'intenzione di violentarmi...sono arrivata in auto prima, a una ho chiuso testa e mano nella portiera e un altro lo stavo investendo.
> Non ho fatto davvero loro del male e ne sono lieta.
> E allora?
> Te ne devo raccontare altre?
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E io sono stata aggredita da tre con l'intenzione di violentarmi...sono arrivata in auto prima, a uno ho chiuso testa e mano nella portiera e un altro lo stavo investendo.
> Non ho fatto davvero loro del male e ne sono lieta.
> E allora?
> Te ne devo raccontare altre?
> ...


 quindi?
io ragiono sui principi e dico che certa gente merita tutto il male possibile
fisico e non
amen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quindi?
> io ragiono sui principi e dico che certa gente merita tutto il male possibile
> fisico e non
> amen


E questo principio è razzista e aberrante.
Le conseguenze di questo principio sono tragiche e orribili e tutto questo è stato dimostrato dalla storia.
Oltretutto nulla garantisce noi di non poter essere vittime di questo principio.
Se non lo abbiamo combattuto per gli altri non potremo stupirci se qualcuno dovesse individuare in noi qualche colpa o anomalia che legittimi il compiere soprusi su di noi.
Infatti chi compie violenze, che tu credi di combattere, lo fa in base al principio che c'è chi non merita rispetto. Cambiano solo i parametri di riferimento, ma il principio è lo stesso..
E così sia


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questo principio è razzista e aberrante.
> Le conseguenze di questo principio sono tragiche e orribili e tutto questo è stato dimostrato dalla storia.
> Oltretutto nulla garantisce noi di non poter essere vittime di questo principio.
> Se non lo abbiamo combattuto per gli altri non potremo stupirci se qualcuno dovesse individuare in noi qualche colpa o anomalia che legittimi il compiere soprusi su di noi.
> ...


si va a finire che sono l'artefice del ritorno del nazismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




evitami di dirmi queste cose cortesemente
mi danno fastidio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si va a finire che sono l'artefice del ritorno del nazismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non hai consapevolezza di quante tue affermazioni diano fastidio.
Rifletti se quel che può ottenere il consenso nella tua cerchia di amici possa essere intellettualmente scorretto.
Invece di sentirti infastidito o offeso potresti domandarti se c'è del vero in questa interpretazione del tuo pensiero, visto che tanti hanno dato un'interpretazione che tu non ritieni corretta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai consapevolezza di quante tue affermazioni diano fastidio.
> Rifletti se quel che può ottenere il consenso nella tua cerchia di amici possa essere intellettualmente scorretto.
> Invece di sentirti infastidito o offeso potresti domandarti se c'è del vero in questa interpretazione del tuo pensiero, visto che tanti hanno dato un'interpretazione che tu non ritieni corretta.


 offeso no
non condivido punto
pero' dico che su certa feccia (xche certa gente e' degna di chiamarsi tale)puoi evitare di trovare giustificazioni o esaminare i problemi esistenziali o psicologici


----------



## Old Angel (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> offeso no
> non condivido punto
> pero' dico che su certa feccia (xche certa gente e' degna di chiamarsi tale)puoi evitare di trovare giustificazioni o esaminare i problemi esistenziali o psicologici


Non posso dargli torto, purtroppo non ci sono più i delinquenti di una volta ora assistiamo proprio a scene di pura violenza per godimento, si comportano come degli animali, ti entrano in casa e non gli basta legarti, no devo pure seviziarti giusto per divertimento, ti sparano ti accoltellano così perchè deve essere fatto ed è questo degrado che ha portato a odiare sta gente a pensare....azzo te lo sei meritato.


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto dell'insensatezza di un'affermazione del genere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non posso dargli torto, purtroppo non ci sono più i delinquenti di una volta ora assistiamo proprio a scene di pura violenza per godimento, si comportano come degli animali, ti entrano in casa e non gli basta legarti, no devo pure seviziarti giusto per divertimento, ti sparano ti accoltellano così perchè deve essere fatto ed è questo degrado che ha portato a odiare sta gente a pensare....azzo te lo sei meritato.


La reazione emotiva è un conto, quella intellettuale un'altra.


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La reazione emotiva è un conto, quella intellettuale un'altra.


 Verissimo.
Non so se davvero è di Brecht, comunque è davvero bella:
_Prima vennero per i comunisti,
e io non dissi nulla
perché non ero comunista._
_Poi vennero per i socialdemocratici
io non dissi nulla
perché non ero socialdemocratico_
_Poi vennero per i sindacalisti,
e io non dissi nulla
perché non ero sindacalista._
_Poi vennero per gli ebrei,
e io non dissi nulla
perché non ero ebreo._
_Poi vennero a prendere me.
E non era rimasto più nessuno che potesse dire qualcosa._


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Non so se davvero è di Brecht, comunque è davvero bella:
> _Prima vennero per i comunisti,_
> _e io non dissi nulla_
> ...


 ok parliamo anche dei gulag
e di tito
e di maostetung
e di piazza tienamen
e di fidel
sempre sta cazzo di politica in mezzo
che 2 palle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Non so se davvero è di Brecht, comunque è davvero bella:
> _Prima vennero per i comunisti,_
> _e io non dissi nulla_
> ...


 Io la ricordo di Brecht 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Alexantro ha detto:


> ok parliamo anche dei gulag
> e di tito
> e di maostetung
> e di piazza tienamen
> ...


 Ma hai letto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io la ricordo di Brecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si ho letto


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Non so se davvero è di Brecht, comunque è davvero bella:
> _Prima vennero per i comunisti,_
> _e io non dissi nulla_
> ...


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Ha me spaventa molto l'idea della giustizia fai da te, l'idea che ciascun cittadino smetta di delegare la sua difesa alle forze dell'ordine. Umanamente posso capire la moglie che corre dietro al delinquente e gli spara (o quello che è) ma questo dà solo la misura di quanto i cittadini percepiscano l'assenza della Stato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ha me spaventa molto l'idea della giustizia fai da te, l'idea che ciascun cittadino smetta di delegare la sua difesa alle forze dell'ordine. Umanamente posso capire la moglie che corre dietro al delinquente e gli spara (o quello che è) ma questo dà solo la misura di quanto i cittadini percepiscano l'assenza della Stato


 E di quanto ci si sia impegnati a far sentire questa assenza.


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di quanto ci si sia impegnati a far sentire questa assenza.


 
Esatto. Come ho già detto mi ripugna il fatto che si faccia sempre riferimento alla nazionalità di chi ha commesso il reato, trovo che sia solo un modo di fomentare la xenofobia e l'insicurezza


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

*Diceva il signor G*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50SnH47mi08

C'è Un'aria* 
Dagli schermi di casa un signore raffinato
e una rossa decisa con il gomito appoggiato
ti danno il buongiorno sorridendo e commentando
con interviste e filmati ti raccontano a turno
a che punto sta il mondo.

E su tutti i canali arriva la notizia
un attentato, uno stupro e se va bene una disgrazia
che diventa un mistero di dimensioni colossali
quando passa dal video a quei bordelli di pensiero
che chiamano giornali.

* C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria...*

Ed ogni avvenimento di fatto si traduce
in tanti "sembrerebbe", "si vocifera", "si dice"
con titoli ad effetto che coinvolgono la gente
in un gioco al rialzo che riesce a dire tutto
senza dire niente.

* C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria che manca
l’aria,
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria che manca l’aria.*

Lasciateci aprire le finestre,
lasciateci alle cose veramente nostre
e fateci pregustare l’insolita letizia
di stare per almeno dieci anni senza una notizia.

In questo grosso mercato di opinioni concorrenti
puoi pescarti un’idea tra le tante stravaganti
e poi ci sono le ricerche, tanti pensieri alternativi
che ti saltano addosso come le marche
dei preservativi.
*
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria...*

E c’è un gusto morboso del mestiere d’informare,
uno sfoggio di pensieri senza mai l’ombra di un dolore
e le miserie umane raccontate come film gialli
sono tragedie oscene che soddisfano la fame
di questi avidi sciacalli.
*
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria 
che manca l’aria.
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria 
che manca l’aria.*

Lasciate almeno l’ignoranza
che è molto meglio della vostra idea di conoscenza
che quasi fatalmente chi ama troppo l’informazione
oltre a non sapere niente è anche più coglione.

Inviati speciali testimoniano gli eventi
con audaci primi piani, inquadrature emozionanti
di persone disperate che stanno per impazzire,
di bambini denutriti così ben fotografati
messi in posa per morire.

* C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria...*

Sarà una coincidenza oppure opportunismo
intervenire se conviene forse una regola del giornalismo
e quando hanno scoperto i politici corrotti
che gran polverone, lo sapevate da sempre
ma siete stati belli zitti.

* C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria che manca
l’aria,
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria che manca l’aria.*

Lasciateci il gusto dell’assenza,
lasciatemi da solo con la mia esistenza
che se mi raccontate la mia vita di ogni giorno
finisce che non credo neanche a ciò che ho intorno.

Ma la televisione che ti culla dolcemente
presa a piccole dosi direi che è come un tranquillante
la si dovrebbe trattare in tutte le famiglie
con lo stesso rispetto che è giusto avere
per una lavastoviglie.
*
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria...*

E guardando i giornali con un minimo di ironia
li dovremmo sfogliare come romanzi di fantasia
che poi il giorno dopo e anche il giorno stesso
vanno molto bene per accendere il fuoco
o per andare al cesso.

* C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria... 
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria... 
C’è un’aria, un’aria, ma un’aria
che manca, che manca, che manca
l’aria.






*


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok parliamo anche dei gulag
> e di tito
> e di maostetung
> e di piazza tienamen
> ...


Ma parla di quello che vuoi... i versi citati sono solo un esempio per far capire certe cose. Cazzo mi frega dei comunisti (che tra l'altro non sopporto)... vedi, sei tu che vedi tutto con le lenti dell'ideologia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Esatto. Come ho già detto mi ripugna il fatto che si faccia sempre riferimento alla nazionalità di chi ha commesso il reato, trovo che sia solo un modo di fomentare la xenofobia e l'insicurezza


Il cattivo giornalismo c'è sempre stato e chi scrive ispirato dal "ministero della paura" mostrandosi spontaneamente "più ministeriale del ministero" si è sempre fatto notare.
Ricordo il fastidio che provavano i miei genitori (pure cresciuti in una cultura "razzista" e che avevano aderito al fascismo, ma ne avevano poi compreso le aberrazioni) quando leggevano "un calabrese ha rapinato", "un napoletano ha scippato", "una milanese è stata aggredita" ...
Ho sentito e letto troppi commenti stupidamente razzisti tra gli italiani per non cogliere l'insensatezza e l'irrazionalità irresponsabile con cui ora si ripropongono nei confronti di non-italiani.


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cattivo giornalismo c'è sempre stato e chi scrive ispirato dal "ministero della paura" mostrandosi spontaneamente "più ministeriale del ministero" si è sempre fatto notare.
> Ricordo il fastidio che provavano i miei genitori (pure cresciuti in una cultura "razzista" e che avevano aderito al fascismo, ma ne avevano poi compreso le aberrazioni) quando leggevano "un calabrese ha rapinato", "un napoletano ha scippato", "una milanese è stata aggredita" ...
> *Ho sentito e letto troppi commenti stupidamente razzisti tra gli italiani per non cogliere l'insensatezza e l'irrazionalità irresponsabile con cui ora si ripropongono nei confronti di non-italiani*.


Hai perfettamente ragione... in Italia c'è un razzismo, ormai neanche tanto strisciante, che fa schifo.


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione...* in Italia c'è un razzismo*, ormai neanche tanto strisciante, che fa schifo.



Fino ad oggi lo possiamo ancora dire, ma domani?


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione... in Italia c'è un razzismo, ormai neanche tanto strisciante, che fa schifo.


 
Già, ma trovassi qualcuno che apertamente lo ammette...ma NO!, nessuno è razzista, è solo che 'sti rumeni c'han rotto le palle, e che tornino a casa loro...


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, ma trovassi qualcuno che apertamente lo ammette...ma NO!, nessuno è razzista, è solo che 'sti rumeni c'han rotto le palle, e che tornino a casa loro...


E dov'e' casa loro?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E dov'e' casa loro?


non esiste più il concetto di casa ,
o perlomeno va ampliato . ma tanto


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non esiste più il concetto di casa ,
> o perlomeno va ampliato . ma tanto


 
Ovviamente spero si capisca che la mia posizione in merito è l'esatto opposto di quella riportata, eppure credo che il concetto di "casa loro" esista ancora e ben radicato nella testa di molti. C'è anche chi pensa che i musulmani debbano tornare a "casa loro", concetto ancora più idiota dato che si parla di professare una religione che non comporta necessariamente la provenienza da un paese piuttosto che da un altro.
E' solo la paura di ciò che è diverso da noi da parte di chi pensa che "noi italiani" si debba essere tutti bianchi e cattolici.Il ragazzo di colore che è nato qui da genitori che vivono qui da vent'anni è sempre "uno di loro" e se commette un delitto se ne parla come di un extracomunitario. Per me l'ingresso nell'Ue da parte dell'Italia avrebbe dovuto avvenire solo quando fossimo stati culturalmente pronti...evidentemente non lo siamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

razzismo?
io parlo di godere x la brutta fine di un delinquente
che sia rumeno,magrebino,trentino ,aostano o austriaco mi frega poco
sono contento e basta
non capisco cazzo c'entri il razzismo


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> razzismo?
> *io parlo di godere x la brutta fine di un delinquente*
> che sia rumeno,magrebino,trentino ,aostano o austriaco mi frega poco
> sono contento e basta
> non capisco cazzo c'entri il razzismo


 
Non si può godere di 'ste cose, mi dispiace


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non si può godere di 'ste cose, mi dispiace


 c'e chi puo e chi non puo
io puo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, ma trovassi qualcuno che apertamente lo ammette...ma NO!, nessuno è razzista, è solo che 'sti rumeni c'han rotto le palle, e che tornino a casa loro...


Non so dove vivi tu ...io ho sentito di persona non solo ammetterlo, ma proclamarlo e settimana scorsa in una trasmissione di Telenova (tv paolina!) hanno trasmesso un'intervista a un tizio in corso buenos aires (di nebbiopoli!) che affermava:"Sono razzista e non me ne vergogno!" Agghiacciante


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi lo possiamo ancora dire, *ma domani*?


 Domani è un altro giorno...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

siamo un paese cosi razzista che accogliamo tutti
e tutti vogliono venire da noi
poveretti


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' umano non avere risonanza emotiva per persone che non si conoscono personalmente. Così come non si prova dispiacere emotivo per i milioni di persone che muoiono nel mondo, non si prova dispiacere per la morte di un rapinatore (di qualsiasi nazionalità) come non la si prova per il gioielliere o il benzinaio (concittadino o straniero) che non si conosce, mentre si soffre molto per la morte di un'animale domestico.
> Queste sono reazioni emotive/sentimentali che nulla hanno a che fare con l'esultanza "intellettuale" per la morte di una persona.


non sono d'accordo. io provo dispiacere x la morte anche di chi non conosco, ma nel caso specifico la morte di un malvivente che viene ucciso mentre compie un crimine mi lascia indifferente.


----------

